# Livestock Vaccinations



## goodhors (May 21, 2010)

Just curious if many folks on here vaccinate the livestock animals for Rabies and tetnus annually?  I was reading that old post on dog attacks to pet goats.  

We didn't used to vaccinate for Rabies, until there were getting to be regular reports of horse Rabies each summer.  Now all the horses get Rabies shots, along with the barn cats.  Dogs are State required to have Rabies shots to get liscensed.  And the animal control folks DO come around to check for your rabies paperwork and annual dog liscenses.  Unliscensed dogs will get you a hefty fine. 

Just got our cattle, but thinking they should have them as well since the cow will be a long term keeper/pet.  Lambs are summer visitors as Market Lambs, so they have not been vaccinated.  

Horses who got Rabies were bitten by animals wanting to eat their grain, mostly skunks.  Not close by but not all that far away either.  We do have skunks around to smell, though never saw any by the barn.

With horses on the place carrying it, tetnus vaccines are needed protection, done annually on the equines.

Just wondering, since I know a lot of folks try to do as little as possible with the medications on their animals.  We give our own shots, so expenses are down to just the cost of vaccines.  Dog Rabies must be Vet administered for a paper trail for the State.


----------

